# Help With First Betta Please



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

*I have never owned a fish, I have planted tanks but no fish (yet) I was working at someones house and they had a Betta in a tiny glass on their counter it was tall and the diameter of the length of the fish so he just kind of bumped his face and tail off the glass and could go up and down...I told her I thought that was cruel and the next day when I showed up to continue my renovation job the fish was in a wider glass (the one in the photo) she said she was moving across the country soon and so I took her fish haha. Supposedly it has been on their counter for a year now, and they always used tap water with no conditioner which I cant believe it lived a year. I got him a 1/2 gallon tank (for now) I do not believe bowls or anything round for that matter makes a good home for a fish that would give me a headache with reality all distorted around me like a funny mirror at least this rectangle can be looked through and objects are clear and not distorted. I used tap water conditioner and water around 80F I acclimated him by doing a 50% water change in the glass with conditioned warmer tap water for an hour, he loved the new tank and was much more active he seems to like it I just have a 9W LED desk lamp shining on half of the tank from one side so he can choose to be in the light or shade and he seems to enjoy both. I will get something in there for him to hide around and such and work on a larger tank for him!*


















*How does he look health wise? I think he seems faded in color, my buddy said he looks fat and well fed, they have been feeding him dry pellets and he likes them but I have no idea how much they were feeding him and what is the proper amount. I read only 2-4 pellets a day but that seems very little, I have been using a shot glass to soak them first in his tank water so they sink I read that is much better for him then dry food floating on the top of the tank. He likes to stare at me I have it on my desk, he literally stares at me and I feel like I should feed him more haha the second photo kind of looks like flaring? However he likes to do this after he eats and sits on the bottom, I am concerned because he turns his head sideways and shakes it when he tries turning like he is having trouble but he seems to be in control of vertical swimming its just turning around seems to be troubling. *


















*I just feel really bad he seemed to have such a boring life I want to help him  There are two areas of concern with bloating inside the red circles, what do you think? He is not pooping and I am wondering if that is why he is looking bloated? *


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi there, welcome to the forum! How awesome that you took in the fish and decided to care for him. 

You'll need a 5 gallon tank, lid, light, heater, a filter, gravel vac, silk or real plants, a hide with no rough edges, and a liquid test kit for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH. 

The more you learn about the nitrogen cycle and the importance of keeping track of your water chemistry the better you will be able to care for your new fish and be able to prevent a lot of preventable illnesses and diseases.

Fish nutrition; never soak fish food because it leaches out any nutrients and water soluble vitamins in the food right out into the water you're soaking it in. Fish have amazing enzymes and gastric juices in their stomachs that take care of fish food without any issues. It is a myth that you have to soak food to prevent the food from swelling in their bellies. There is also no scientific evidence to support fasting a domesticated healthy fish, so never skip feeding days.

If you are feeding a high quality food that meets the dietary requirements for your betta then there should not be any issues with constipation (bloating) since good quality food is easier to digest.

A lot of aquarists feed their fish New Life Spectrum. All of mine get some type of NLS product, but my betta gets New Life Spectrum Small Fish Formula .5mm Pellets, and he gets 5 to 7 pellets every day 6 days a week, and 1 day a week he gets brine shrimp (daphnea when those run out) and bloodworms. 

I think I covered most things, but knowing me I've forgotten a bunch lol. Someone will come behind me and post regarding weather they think your fish is bloated.


----------



## queenamira (May 5, 2015)

I'm very surprised that it doesn't look like he's had issues with fin rot at all, even after living in straight tap water for a year! He looks pretty healthy to me. Looks like he has great coloration. The swelling may as well be constipation. How long after feeding did you take that last pic? Because the swelling in his belly just looks like he's got food in there :lol:
In regards to what you think is a problem when he tries to turn around, it might possibly be that he's just used to be being in such a tiny area inside a cup. Think about it; since the cup is tiny and round, that's naturally how he would have to move his body in order to turn around. That habit could go away once he becomes more accustomed to the bigger space around him.
He must be so happy with his new friend and all the space he has to move around now!


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

He doesn't look bloated, just like he's eaten.  
He does appear to be quite a serious fin biter, but in that little tiny bowl, who could blame him?
Ok, now a quick rundown of what you need to make a healthy, happy betta.
1) Upgrade him to a minimum of 2.5 gallons. For a guy who has lived over a year in a little cup, I wouldn't go any larger than 5 gallons. He may adjust just fine, or he may completely and totally freak out. I have one that freaks out in anything larger than a 2.5 gallon, and one that loves his 20 gallon. 
2) Heater. Adjustable if at all possible. The Hydor Theo 25 watt is what I use on both my 2.5 and my 5 gallon. It's a popular and highly recommended heater http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11368
3) thermometer 
4) a filter- Canister filters are ok, but honestly for a 2-5 gallon tank with a betta, I recommend a sponge filter http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3954
If you went sponge filter, it needs an air pump and a gang valve. I personally, like the tetra whisper line. The upside is you can run several tanks off a single air pump so if you plan to have more than 1 tank, it's the way to go. The downside, it isn't 100% quiet.
5) Read this. It teaches you everything you need to know about cycling a tank for your betta http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=107771
6) a good food. New Life Spectrum is a very good brand that is now carried at Petco, so it's usually easy to get. 
7) Seachem Prime. This detoxifies your ammonia as well as acts as a dechlorinator. Not 100% necessary if you have a dechlorinator, and there is some debate that it may slow the cycle of your tank down, but it's still helpful to have. 
8) decor. Whether you choose to go live plant, or silk plants, driftwood, caves, natural, or themed is all up to you.
9) Self control. It's VERY hard to have one betta! I started out with 1 and currently have 5!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm so glad you rescued him! I agree with all of the advice already given.


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Good for you for rescuing him! He looks well fed. Everyone gave excellent advice. Enjoy the betta addiction.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

*Thanks for all the advice! 

I stopped soaking the food, it is not that high quality; Aqueon Betta Food, but I will pickup some shrimp or bloodworms. I started giving him 3-4 in the morning and 3-4 at night since he is fat lol I will keep him well fed as he is used to it. What do you think about that food that claims color enhancing properties? 

I have a lot of common general knowledge from planted tanks regarding equipment, and water chemistry. 

I will not have a problem owning just one I would never go to a store and buy one, but I will make this ones life better 

As far as a tank goes, I do have a 5.5G tank but it is being used for the next 3 months it would be perfect for him! (top tank)*










*For now this is how I have him setup, it is still an improvement moving forward. I put some gravel on the bottom and I need something for him to sit on that is not rough like the gravel because he does like to sit on the bottom of the tank, but sitting on gravel must hurt right now. The water likes to sit at 68F where I live, so I added a basic cheap heater, it has no thermostat but I am keeping an eye on it to make sure the water does not exceed 80F!*










*I do have a better tank I am not using for anything right now, you can see it in the background:*










*Its a 15.8G bow-front tank but I am afraid it is too big, especially to downsize to a 5.5G 3 months from now when everything from the 5.5G gets moved to this 15.8G the lighting is also kind of bright, too bright? The lights are on a timer, and it has an external canister filter with UV, what do you guys think? I would be happy to put him in here for a few months if you think he can handle it:*


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

you need to get him out of that .5 gallon tank asap. While he is in that .5 gallon container you have to do daily large water changes to keep ammonia down - around 75-85%. 

Get some plants for the 15 gallon, and get a proper heater (not lights but an actual aquarium heater) and move him into that.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

I have a real heater for the 15.8G but I do not have anything else to put in it for decor, my plants are in the 5.5G quarantine. I will find some sort of decor, I am doing a water change every other day because netting him out I think stresses him out but I make sure he eats the food I give him, its a step up from a cylinder but I will work on getting the 15.8G ready for him I need to do a water change that water is 2 months old just cycling and it is a little cloudy but I need 1/2" hose for my pump to reach the sink since it is too low to siphon. I will pick up an ammonia test kit when I get him some variety of food! 


*This was last night, he likes to hide behind the heater now that he is used to it being in there. I moved the light to shine into the vent for evening lighting I thought it was more natural than shutting the light off, he enjoyed swimming through the beam of light*


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> *The water likes to sit at 68F where I live, so I added a basic cheap heater, it has no thermostat but I am keeping an eye on it to make sure the water does not exceed 80F!*


*

Since betta are tropical fish, they like temps between 75F to 86F. I keep my betta tank at roughly 83F to 84F. Most betta get too lethargic at lower temps.*


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

The water only went up to 71F I do not think this heater works anymore, it has been plugged in for 24 hours and only moved 1/2 gallon of water 3 degrees. He is definitely lethargic and inactive, I will add some warm water I just hate messing with his tank its stressful so I need to get that 15 gallon finished soon.


*All I was able to do is go to Walmart we do not have any local pet stores anymore, they just had flakes and he ate them gladly after one tank and he caught it he began eating them off the surface. They were out of blood worms, and that is all they have...what can I order him online besides blood worms & New Life Spectrum? Freeze dried brine shrimp? I noticed the flakes claim to have brine shrimp in there. I also got an ammonia test kit, it does not show % just ideal, safe, stress, harmful, and danger. The water in the tank is 2 days old now so I tested it just to know, since it is clear and you said to change the water daily, it read stress. So without netting him out I just used a small plastic trash can and poured 50% of the water out gently and poured in some warmer water, seemed to be less stressful to him. Is a little extra water conditioner good or harmful? Says 7 drops per gallon, the tank is 1/2 gallon so thats 3-4 drops and a 50% water change would be 1-2 drops, would you do 2 drops or even 3?* 










*He likes to sit in the corners I think he misses the round feeling of the bowls and glasses he has been in, he comes to the corner where my monitors are on the desk and it appears he likes to watch me work on my computer haha he is right next to me on my desk watching me type this* :lol:


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

At this time I wouldn't recommend adding warm water... it'll just go back down in temp. The important thing right now, until you get an adjustable heater, is to keep the temp stable. 71F is much better than 68F. 

The New Life Spectrum Small Fish Formula in .5mm Pellets is what you're after. It says sinking pellets on the jar, but Captain Malcolm gobbles them up before they have a chance to begin sinking.
Frozen Brine Shrimp are good, but Frozen Daphnea is much much better. Daphnea mixed with Frozen Bloodworms once a week is fine. Don't fast your fish unless he/she becomes constipated, but with NLS that should never be an issue. (Don't rinse or soak fish food as this leaches out nutrients and additional vitamins needed by your fish.)

I wish we would of caught you before you purchased those test strips. They're OK in a quick pinch, but are generally not accurate. You'll want the liquid tests for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH.

I recommend Seachem Prime (after you use up what you have) for your water conditioner. It's only 2 drops per gallon, so it will last you forever. It detoxifies on contact, so no sooner than it hits the water the water is safe for your fish.

Since you'll be moving him to a 15 gallon soon, a 100 watt Hydor Adjustable Heater is what you would need. (50 watt only heats tanks between 5 to 14 gallons, and 100 watt heats tanks between 14 to 26 gallons.) 100 watts will leave you plenty of breathing room should you decide to upgrade to a bigger tank later on. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11368

I think this is one of the things that make a betta so very interesting... it seems like they look for their owners and enjoy it when we're near their tanks.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

He loves the warm water, I dont want to shock him but I left enough space to add warm water this morning because it was 75F when I went to bed and it is now 70F.

I hope mine eats it before it sinks, so the frozen Daphnea is a treat like bloodworms not to be used as a daily supplement food? New Life Spectrum Small Fish Formula in .5mm Pellets is the best for daily use? My flakes say to feed him as much as he will eat in 1 sitting, is that bad to overfeed?

I will order a full a full liquid test kit online they are about $25

My current Tetra water conditioner does say works in seconds, but I will get Seachem Prime if it is better.

I already have a 100W submersible adjustable heater that came with it, it is a National Geograhpic tank, I will do a Hydor later on there is no way I am getting this fish a bigger tank lol he will be downgraded to a 5.5G when all is said and done. 

You noticed that too about companionship? Its like a dog vs a cat, I wonder if other fish act similar.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> He loves the warm water, I dont want to shock him but I left enough space to add warm water this morning because it was 75F when I went to bed and it is now 70F.


This issue with that is if you keep causing the water temperature to fluctuate you're going to cause stress. A stable temperature is paramount. Stress means the immune system is lowered, and with a lowered immune system it leaves the fish completely susceptible to disease and illness.



PinkFloydEffect said:


> I hope mine eats it before it sinks, so the frozen Daphnea is a treat like bloodworms not to be used as a daily supplement food? New Life Spectrum Small Fish Formula in .5mm Pellets is the best for daily use? My flakes say to feed him as much as he will eat in 1 sitting, is that bad to overfeed?


The daphnea and bloodworms are a treat, but they're also a nutritious treat. Not meant to be used daily. Yes, NLS is for daily use. My betta get 5 to 7 pellets 6 days a week, and on the 7th day he gets the nutritious treats. There is no fasting. Currently I'm feeding the brine shrimp with the bloodworms, until the brine shrimp is gone. Then I'll have to drive a bit further out of town to find frozen cubed daphnea (no one around here has it).



PinkFloydEffect said:


> My current Tetra water conditioner does say works in seconds, but I will get Seachem Prime if it is better.


Use up all of your current conditioner, and get Prime when you're running out. No sense in wasting money. ;-)



PinkFloydEffect said:


> You noticed that too about companionship? Its like a dog vs a cat, I wonder if other fish act similar.


Someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I think Blood Parrot Cichlids act similar with their owners. I definitely do not recommend those without a butt-load of research first though.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

Doesn't the water in nature fluctuate 5-8F during the day from the sun?

He really does not like the flakes that much, and is starting to turn them up...I don't think they are as close to as nutritious as most pellets anyway. So I will pull out the brine shrimp and throw away the flakes I guess. 

I will order NLS .5mm online, and possibly daphnea can be purchased online and sent frozen. Are Walmart brand bloodworms okay or is there a better brand worth ordering online?


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

NLS .5mm is good. Omega One Betta Buffet pellets are good too. Some Walmarts near me do carry them.

Ditch the flakes, though. Some bettas don't get along with them (bloating issues) so pellets are a better bet. Also, Tetra BettaMin is not an improvement over the Aqueon.


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

Mousie, I have a question for you...I've read on various threads, etc. that many Betta owners fast their fish 1 day of the week but I noticed on this thread that you don't (you mentioned your feeding regimen in an earlier post on this thread). What's your take on fasting fish?
Thanks.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> Doesn't the water in nature fluctuate 5-8F during the day from the sun?


That's true for betta in the wild because they are a lot tougher and born to handle those changes. Most people have domestic tank raised betta that they purchased from the LFS or breeders online. These betta are more sensitive to temperature changes.




kevinap2 said:


> Ditch the flakes, though. Some bettas don't get along with them (bloating issues) so pellets are a better bet. Also, Tetra BettaMin is not an improvement over the Aqueon.


100% agree.



Betta44 said:


> Mousie, I have a question for you...I've read on various threads, etc. that many Betta owners fast their fish 1 day of the week but I noticed on this thread that you don't (you mentioned your feeding regimen in an earlier post on this thread). What's your take on fasting fish?
> Thanks.


Back in the day there was no such thing as high quality fish food. Most of it being full of fillers and other garbage that is not easily digested, which caused constipation. Due to this my theory is that they thought a good cure for this would be to fast the fish one day a week to allow the intestinal tract to settle and allow them to go potty. Today there is no reason to do this now that we have a source for higher quality fish food that is much easier to digest and doesn't contain all of the extra additives and fillers.

My take in a nutshell; feeding good quality food means no constipation... no reason to fast. If there are intestinal issues then it's not from the food, so a closer look at health issues should be considered.


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

I am sure it has been mentioned already, but as long as you have lots of cover in the 15 gal, he probably will not be shocked. It is open spaces that shock bettas, not big tanks. Silk plants are great, live plants are better.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

This fish has taken a year of temp swings in a drinking glass, I think its safe so say he is a hearty fish. I notice how much he really does come up for air, that must be why they can survive without an air pump and make an easy pet. 

I wont have much for the 15 gallon I am really trying to set it up for something else, also I have no lid for the 15 gallon will he jump out? What if I put his 1/2 tank INSIDE the 15 so he can go back inside it to feel safe?


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

That could for sure work! I noticed you have a lot of Terra cotta pots- clean ones (no soap though...that's toxic) make awesome hiding places.


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

If you keep the water level a good five inches below the surface he will not be able to jump out. You could also cover the surface with saran wrap with holes punched in it or craft mesh from Michaels craft store


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

I will come up with something, below 5" and my canister filter will not work and its too nice of a tank to cover, hmm...

Also how do I tell if my fish is constipated? I've never seen him poop once lol


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

unless he seems bloated I wouldn't worry about constipation. Fasting for a couple days would not hurt though. if you were to pick up a sheet of craft mesh at Michaels you could easily cut some out to fit with your filter. They are about $0.60 per sheet and are invaluable to me at least lol


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

in all honesty bettas really cannot jump more than 2 inches. I say 5 to be on the safe side


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

The first picture I posted he is not bloated? 

Michael's has not been in business where I live in almost 20 years lol I have to buy everything online. Its not a matter of cutting to fit around filter the filter is an external canister.


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh got it sorry! I'm multitasking and working on bioChem while studying lol. That sucks about Michaels. He did look a bit bloated in the first picture. It wouldn't hurt to fast him for a couple days. Keep an eye out for possible parasites too- that can cause bloating. When he does poop if it's white and stringy it's parasites. He's probably just a bit constipated though.


----------



## SmokeyNYY (Aug 7, 2015)

He looks bloated. I think 3-4 pellets twice a day is way too much. I feed my Betta 2 new life spectrum pellets daily and bloodworms 2-3x a week.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> This fish has taken a year of temp swings in a drinking glass, I think its safe so say he is a hearty fish.





aselvarial said:


> 2) Heater. Adjustable if at all possible.





VivianKJean said:


> get a proper heater (not lights but an actual aquarium heater)


There's a reason why people recommend heaters for tropical fish. Not only in this thread, but in hundreds of other posts on this forum, and many others.

If a fish has gone for that long without a heater to prevent temperature swings and has never been ill, that's going to be due to pure dumb luck. It doesn't by any means suggest you should continue to tempt the inevitable. Do anything possible to help prevent temperature swings.




PinkFloydEffect said:


> I notice how much he really does come up for air, that must be why they can survive without an air pump and make an easy pet.


They are certainly hearty fish, but lack of knowledge and proper care runs rampant. A perfect example is thinking that extra aeration to add more oxygen to the water column is not needed in betta tanks because they're air breathers. One of the biggest mistakes in thinking I see on this forum. :-(



PinkFloydEffect said:


> I have no lid for the 15 gallon will he jump out?


It's natural for them to jump. Some don't, but most will. That's not the only reason to add a lid. The warm moist air under the lid is beneficial to their labyrinth organ. Add a lid so that your betta has warm moist air to breath, to prevent them from possibly jumping out of the tank, and to prevent other things from getting in.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

I will have to find another tank than, they dont sell bow-front lids for these tanks separately and they were all purchased without lids. Back to square one


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

I see a lot of people here mention using saran wrap for lids. Just make sure there are plenty of air holes and that any lights aren't close enough to melt it. You could also just begin a new thread with a title about how to use saran wrap as a tank lid. I've not used it for that purpose myself, but it seems to work for others.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

Ugly I will pass lol


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> Ugly I will pass lol


So you'll pass on something your betta needs only because it's ugly, even if it's only a temporary solution until you get another lid?


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

There is no other lid, its a lidless tank I would rather just get him another tank than play this game with wrapping the top. I will move my plants this week and use the 5.5 with a lid for him.


----------



## Betta44 (Aug 9, 2015)

Mousie said:


> That's true for betta in the wild because they are a lot tougher and born to handle those changes. Most people have domestic tank raised betta that they purchased from the LFS or breeders online. These betta are more sensitive to temperature changes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mousie, I appreciate the info!


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

*Although I have never actually seen him poop, stringy clear stuff shows up floating around I assume that is what it looks like?

I have been sliding, and feeding both pellets and brine shrimp every day for the last few days, 2 shrimp and 2 pellets in the morning and 2 more shrimp and 2 more pellets in the evening. I noticed the last few days he has been overly aggressive when he eats, he violently charges and snaps at his food now which I assume is a good sign of energy and a more natural reaction to eating I almost think he believes the shrimp are still alive haha. The NLS .5mm should be here any day now! He has quite an appetite the last few days as well, seems to be eating much quicker and I'm sure he would eat more if I gave it to him after all he is kinda a big Betta. 

I have come up with a temporary solution to his tank, above the 15.8G I have two 8.5G tanks that will not be used until after Christmas so for the time being until my 5.5G is free he will go into a 8.5G*










*I let him acclimate before sinking his current tank:*


















*The pump was way too strong he had nowhere to rest just constant fighting current so I unplugged it, I have tow of those submarine pumps so I took a spare chamber from another and made this one longer. I will pack all the chambers with filter floss and see if I can slow the flow way down, at least the temperature is consistent now with the 100W heater and he has much more area to swim and exercise because he is fat lol. He loves the new tank he is swimming all over it, takes him 3 separate swims to cross the tank he has never been able to swim that far in his entire life! He has no interest in returning to his old tank for shelter I am going to remove it, I need to get something in there for decor that is not tacky and I do not feel like running CO2 so plants will not really thrive. I left a gap at the top I do not think he will clear if he tried jumping and I need to get a light, I may just rob the 5.5G hood light since I am not using it.*


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

There are several cheap, low maintenance plants that don't need CO2. He'll enjoy the cover of whatever you decide on.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

*I have some driftwood but I am concerned he could rip his tail on it...

I rigged up the LED light from the 5.5G tank; I zip tied it to a piece of wood:*


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

Stringy white stuff suggests parasites
That also explains the bloating


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

I said stringy CLEAR, how do you treat for parasites? 

Is there a suggested brand of bloodworms that are best?

Bloodworms once a week, but how frequently can I feed brine shrimp?? Can brines be fed together daily with pellets?


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

I hope Mousie is not butthurt lol


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

*I am a little concerned with my new heater, I have two 50W versions in other tanks this is a 100W all three are brand new but this one has moisture appearing inside is this bad? The other two 50W do not have moisture inside, it gets very hot if you touch that black spot you can burn your hand (or a fish) however it is keeping a constant 78F temperature. *


















*He always stays against the bowed front glass and never against the flat sides or rear, sometimes likes the two rounded corners in the front. I know I am working on some driftwood for him, and plants but I do not live near any pet stores all my planted tanks are 100% native but he also does not seem to sit on the bottom anymore like he used to in his 1/2 gallon; he floats along the front glass at the top. My NLS food came in that you all recommended and the jar will last forever! He gobbled it right up he always nods his head up and down when he eats not sure if that is normal, now that I have his daily meal down I need to order some treat(s) *










*I will start with buying freeze dried bloodworms, but all I have locally is Tetra from Walmart...* :-(










*I found three major brands for sale online and one was Omega One, they have regular and "Betta Treat" I assume the difference is in the worm size??*


















*Another popular one was by San Francisco Bay:*










*This seems to be the best I found, the brand sounds foreign but it says "free of parasites & harmful bacteria" this may be how mine got parasites (if it has them)*







[/URL]


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Freeze dried foods are pretty much all treats for bettas. They can cause constipation. I think of them as chips for people. Sure, potatoes (or corn meal) is good, but the delivery system isn't healthy enough to use them as a meal every day. I prefer frozen ones. You can break off a piece of a frozen cube or sheet of bloodworms and thaw it in the fridge. They go nuts over it.

Moisture inside your heater is bad. I would push for a refund or free replacement as soon as possible. It's also bad if it's hot to the touch. If it can hurt your skin, think about how thin fins are. I imagine fins would melt.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

+1. remove the heater asap.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks for your replies! I will contact the store about a new heater, I saw him bump into it and he went nuts that's what made me feel it thinking he got burnt he was zig zagging all over the place for about a minute. 

Good to know about "freeze dried foods" because I was also looking at freeze dried brine shrimp so those fall into the same category, and now I understand why it is not a daily food. Instead of feeding him freeze dried foods twice 1 day a week, why not once a day twice a week? The day he gets freeze dried as one meal the second meal that day should be back to nutrition? 

I have a question regarding topping the tank off, in his larger tank now it requires very frequent topping off. Do I have to condition top off water if I am only adding a cup or two at a time?? Or maybe a few cups every other day??


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

You must condition all water going in the tank. even top offs. 

Personally I do not believe in feeding freeze dried foods at all. They expand in the stomach and can cause constipation. If you are going to feed them then you must rehydrate them in water before you feed them. Personally, I would just buy frozen bloodworms.

Bloodworms are treats. Meaning you don't even want to feed them twice a week. They really should be only feed once a week if that. Meaning one meal a week is the bloodworms, not feeding them for the whole day. Some only feed their fish once a day, I personally only feed them at night. When my fish were being fed on pellets, I maybe gave them bloodworms every other week. When feeding a good quality pellet like Omega One or New Life Spectrum, they are getting a complete nutrition so there is no need to add other foods unless you want to.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

*This is where it gets confusing, not knowing how harmful water conditioner can be if too much is used. If I am suppose to use 7 drops in a gallon and I am adding a solo cup of water I would assume 1 drop in a cup is fine? Even though there is most likely more than 7 solo cups in a gallon? 

Good to know about soaking freeze dry foods, I will have to locate a place that sells the frozen food. Can I get frozen brine shrimp too? 

I replaced that heater with a cheap one it is rated for 5-15 gallons and this is an 8.5G, its an auto heater though so it stays around 78F (+/- 2F)*










*I am amazed how fast the water can become foggy in a stagnate 8.5 gallon tank it was only 3 days and it looked horrible I tested the ammonia with that crappy test kit and I got a stressful middle reading already! I did a 50% water change and tried something else with that submersible filter I have, I had this spray bar that came with a canister filter I had bought and I was able to attach it with a 1/2" hose and a 5/8" hose it actualyl creates a bit of back pressure because the air line backs up with water. It does reduce the whirlpool effect quite drastically but it is still not enough!*










*I only run it for an hour at a time twice a day and I stay close to the tank to monitor him, for one he is not used to any current what so ever. I am afraid he would get his tail sucked into the filter but I saw him go behind it and he was able to move away with ease, however when it is running he sits in this far corner on his side it is the only way to keep himself from slowly moving across the tank and I cant put that kind of stress on him that is like a bird that never lands...he does enjoy playing in the current but I can tell it becomes tiring fast and he waits over here for me to shut it off. It helps kick up all his poop and then suck it up but maybe a HOB is best for a Betta plus the noise of a submersed pump cant be pleasant to listen to, even if I had something for him to hide inside as someone said an upside down pot I think and I am working on decor but his health is more important with the little time I have right now.*


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

*I put his 1/2 gallon tank back in there for him to use during the filtering cycles for now, and I have begun working on a piece of driftwood for him made from a blueberry bush.* 










*I then cut the ends down so it will fit in the tank:*










*This is another piece to show progression, I then take hand tools and snap all the cut ends and try to fray them. Then I take a mini hand torch and char the ends:*










*After that I take a stainless steel dish scrubby and remove the bark exposing a reddish colored wood as you can see by the top limb...then I have to do all the other limbs and soak it until the tangents stop changing the water color I will show the final product in his tank!*


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

*I realized why my ammonia spikes at the same rate even in a larger body of water; my biological is not present. I bought a bottle of aquarium starter beneficial bacteria blend it says add 1 cap then another after 14 days but to keep a humane ammonia level I may have to do water partial changes...if I am replacing water can I keep adding bacteria starter when I add new water for the first two weeks? 

I found him hiding behind the heater, without the pump running so he was not anchoring and I am curious if I should get a better heater or if he just wanted some shelter...my thought is he is just using it as a hammock.* 










*There are no pet stores around where I live, so I gave up with live plants right now but I did get him 2 fake plants just as a little something; better than nothing right now. I took a clay pot and tried smashing a hole in the side but that ended up making a large opening and put spider cracks in other areas so I had to use a little clear packing tape where you can not see it I did not see anything natural looking for sale where I went that was not vibrant colors so this will do, I will attempt another pot soon. Now with this sheltering I feel comfortable running the filter 24/7 and have been for 2 days now he has gotten used to it and comes out to play in the current!* 










*He LOVES this stuff I feel terrible I did not do it sooner, he likes to hang out under the leaves outside the pot where he can swim around the back. For the first hour all he did was swim in and out and in and out and in and out from under that low leaf I can tell eh really enjoys it! He seems happier in general I can tell in the way he lets his fins dangle very relaxed looking, sometimes he sits inside the pot too...*


























*This NLS food is a smaller pellet size then the other food I was using, they are half the size, should I give him more pellets since they are smaller?? I am ordering a MarineWorld HOB bio-wheel filter for him which will reduce in-tank noise level and provide better filtration!* ;-)


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

He is looking for shelter. Your tank is very bare compared to his natural habitat. He doesn't like being out in the open.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

Thank you! I will order one that looks pretty cool


----------



## Tsukikoi (Feb 19, 2014)

For your question about topping off the tank, I suggest getting a 1 gallon water jug. I'm not sure if you have a grocery store that carries those refillable water jugs, but if you do, get one. Or two. I use them for adding water, and water conditioner, because I know for sure it's 1 gallon, and that way, the tap water will never touch the fish unless it's chlorine free. Plus, you can count how many gallons of water your tank actually holds. For example, My '15 gallon' tank holds 12 gallons of water.

And if there's not room for an entire extra gallon? let it sit or plop it in another tank. Plus, they're cheap. Where I live, it costs 75¢


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

I was Googling this last night and actually ran out and got a 1 gallon jug of spring water and I am going to keep a gallon of top-off water already conditioned  

I over think how the conditioner works, if I fill half the gallon then add it, then fill the rest up is that okay or should it be added after the jug is filled? I thought possibly there was a window of time the chemical stays active and if it takes me 30 seconds to fill the rest of the jug up it may not be working effectively I do not know. 

Bottled water is $3.00 a gallon here lol at least my local store so I just condition tap water. I do have room for an extra gallon in the tank but I need to keep my gap at the top in case he decides to try to jump out. 

Still getting to the bottom of the parasites, the poster that said his poop is white is correct the more I look at it does appear clearish-white and stringy/slime. Now I need to find out what to do about it!


----------



## Tsukikoi (Feb 19, 2014)

I just dump out the original spring water and keep the jug. I then fill it up with tap water that's tank-temp. (put a clean hand in the tank for a bit so you know how it feels.)

After it's filled, I do another temp check, and dump it if it's too warm or cold.

When I have it filled and at the right temp, then I add water conditioner. 

I wait to add the conditioner after it's fully filled, because if you add it too soon, and it keeps getting water added to the point it overflows, you would lose some of the conditioner. I would be too scared to add water that I was not sure if it was fully conditioned. 

Personally, I've never kept a filled one lying around for long, since I have 8 tanks, there's often more then one that needs topping off. I have a few of them that have lasted three years, so I think you'll find it was worth the $3.00 ^_^


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

Well I would be filling it and putting it in the closet by the time I need it the temp will have equalized to room temp and the heater can warm it up if its a few degrees off. 

I do not overfill my jug? I just shut off the faucet when its filled? lol I don't follow you there maybe you walk away while your gallon fills? 

A top off gallon will last me a week or two with my tank(s) but the $3 is no big deal I thought you meant you were using bottled water to fill your tank(s). 

When I added the beneficial bacteria blend 2 days ago the water tested "harmful" which is one level away from "danger" but since then it has dropped into between "safe" & "stress" so it is definitely working and fast, I assume these "ideal/safe/stress/harmful/danger" ratings are a general PPM guideline for less hardy fish, just my assumption that "stress" level is really a "safe" PPM for a Betta? I mean no fish should have to deal with ammonia but maybe the scale shifts slightly for Bettas? Yes I will pickup a liquid master test kit soon...


----------



## Tsukikoi (Feb 19, 2014)

Yep I walk away. Because I usually am dumping a gallon into the tank while the other is filling. So, I never have to wait.

I've never used bottled water, sorry if I was hard to understand XD

I think you should test your tap water to see if it possibly has ammonia in it. And, as for the scale, I would read 'stress' as 'stress- water change, now.' I'm likely thinking it's at the level where it would be yellow on the liquid test kit. And that's at the level most people would do a water change. 

Your tank is cycling right now right? I'd read up on the cycle process, and follow that. Here's the link to the two-sentence cycle tutorial. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=507585


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

Thank you so much for your replies! I would never thought my tap water would contain ammonia but I will test it. I would have to do water changes in an 8 gallon tank every other day to keep levels at that, this biological has got to start working that seems like a lot of work every other day with a filter running 24/7. 

I have read so many things on cycling, at this point I think I have everything I need to know for it. I will re-read that article, my fish is acting weird tonight and staying at the surface vertically and motionless I thought he was dead! He wedges between the glass and the thermometer I put in there maybe he is just doing the same thing he was doing with the heater using it as a hammock because he is not using his fins or breathing heavily just staying here motionless and burping out bubbles so I got freaked out. He has never been in water with biological filtration so he is used to ammonia and lots of it over at least the last year, but that would mean he is not used to nitrate...and if the ammonia levels dropped after I added the bacteria blend then the nitrate levels must have risen and I only have a test for ammonia on hand. So I changed out 2 gallons (the tank holds 8.5G minus displacement and the gap I left at the top so maybe 6-7 gallons that means 2 gallons is a 1/4 - 2/3 water change) I do not want to remove the bacteria, what do you think is his behavior normal tonight?


----------



## LunarBetta (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello, I hope the original poster doesn't mind, but I also have a few questions for my new betta and thought maybe instead of starting a new thread this would do. XD 

If I go on a vocation let's say several weeks and I get an automated feeder, would it be okay for me to turn the filter off? I am worried that while I am gone for that long my water level in my 5 gal. tank will get too low and mess up my filter. If I must leave my filter on what would I do with my water level? I can't have anyone come to my home to help look after my fish. Also I am paranoid that my filter and heater will cause a fire if it's on the entire time I am gone and the water is low; though I am not sure if a fire is even possible in that circumstance. lol 

Another question I have is that if I do a water change like 30% or however much, when I add new water do I condition the water as 5 gal. or do i condition the water based on how much new water I put in? 

Thanks!


----------



## LunarBetta (Oct 21, 2015)

I do apologize I guess I thought it would be okay because your thread title was a non-specific one and someone could just answer me and I'll be done because my questions seems to be basic questions that I can't seem to find the answers to. Not trying to be mean or sarcastic at all I really didn't mean to complicate things. Anyways, good luck with your Betta.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

I cant sleep with him like this, I realized he is anchoring himself using the thermometer so the current does not take him, this is where he can be at the surface with no effort because of the filter. I noticed he has stopped breathing his gills stay shut and he takes extra long breaths from his mouth longer than his normal peck at the surface which leads me to believe he is suffering from nitrate burn, I did another 2 gallon water change but it was deluded (not 4 gallons at once; 2 then 2) it did not help him so I just put him in that 1/2 gallon tank with conditioned fresh water and he began breathing heavily in the fresh water so now I can sleep. I think the damage is done I will get a nitrate test kit tomorrow and see what is going on with his tank water because I am leaning more on nitrate than ammonia as I said he has never been in bio-bacteria water before.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

The test kit will really help you figure out what to do with your water to help him out. I'm sorry he's not doing well.


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

LunarBetta said:


> Hello, I hope the original poster doesn't mind, but I also have a few questions for my new betta and thought maybe instead of starting a new thread this would do. XD
> 
> If I go on a vocation let's say several weeks and I get an automated feeder, would it be okay for me to turn the filter off? I am worried that while I am gone for that long my water level in my 5 gal. tank will get too low and mess up my filter. If I must leave my filter on what would I do with my water level? I can't have anyone come to my home to help look after my fish. Also I am paranoid that my filter and heater will cause a fire if it's on the entire time I am gone and the water is low; though I am not sure if a fire is even possible in that circumstance. lol
> 
> ...


Hello! I don't mind answering your question. After all, this is a community forum and if we aren't willing to help each other then we really shouldn't be asking for help from others in the first place. Besides, this might help the OP in the future. You never know, right? You're going to want to stay clear of automated feeders as they actually can release too much food and produce ammonia and waste faster than not feeding at all. Also, bulk feeders are rarely good quality and are mostly filler. Bettas can go up to three weeks without food (in extreme cases) and if you can find someone to feed even once a week it'll help. Do not turn your filter off as this will disrupt your cycle but you can use saran wrap with holes punched in it to minimize evaporation while still allowing for oxygen to flow. As for water changes, if you're using Prime or another good conditioner as long as the temperature is matched you can add conditioned water to the tank right away during a 30% change. I'd condition for the whole tank, but I'm not sure if it'd work either way. I usually just condition the whole tank. I wouldn't worry about heaters causing a fire because they only turn on when needed, assuming the heater is adjustable. Also, use a good surge protector and that will help reduce any risk of a fire.
If you have other travelling questions I actually started a thread recently about travelling because I'll be gone for several weeks this winter. You're welcome to stop by and take a look! It only has one response so far, but perhaps we can garner a few more.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

hannat said:


> Hello! I don't mind answering your question. After all, this is a community forum and if we aren't willing to help each other then we really shouldn't be asking for help from others in the first place. Besides, this might help the OP in the future. You never know, right? You're going to want to stay clear of automated feeders as they actually can release too much food and produce ammonia and waste faster than not feeding at all. Also, bulk feeders are rarely good quality and are mostly filler. Bettas can go up to three weeks without food (in extreme cases) and if you can find someone to feed even once a week it'll help. Do not turn your filter off as this will disrupt your cycle but you can use saran wrap with holes punched in it to minimize evaporation while still allowing for oxygen to flow. As for water changes, if you're using Prime or another good conditioner as long as the temperature is matched you can add conditioned water to the tank right away during a 30% change. I'd condition for the whole tank, but I'm not sure if it'd work either way. I usually just condition the whole tank. I wouldn't worry about heaters causing a fire because they only turn on when needed, assuming the heater is adjustable. Also, use a good surge protector and that will help reduce any risk of a fire.
> If you have other travelling questions I actually started a thread recently about travelling because I'll be gone for several weeks this winter. You're welcome to stop by and take a look! It only has one response so far, but perhaps we can garner a few more.


+1 to this. We should all be willing to help everyone as this is in fact a community based forum and everyone should feel welcome. Telling people to "make [their] own post...because [this is my post] and i'm dealign with a lot..." to me is very rude and will make people not want to help you out. So please try to be more polite.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Actually it is a forum rule that you need to make your own post and not hijack someone else's. So the OP was totally in the right to say make your own thread.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm just stating the way it was asked to make his own thread was rude and it could have been stated better. 

I have nothing to add on your fish as everyone else has already stated everything i would suggest. The only thing I can say is try to get him more cover as the bareness of the tank could be stressing him out.


----------



## hannat (Oct 9, 2014)

She's not being spiteful; there were just about a thousand other ways to ask the person to have her own post and you chose one that can easily be taken as rude. Please stop looking for a fight.
"If you wouldn't mind please make your own thread so I can better get the answers need" has a LOT better ring to it than "Um no get your own post". 
I get that you really care about your fish and need answers, but you still need to be civil about it.
Now as far as cover goes, why don't you put some of your live plants from your other plant tanks (which are gorgeous by the way- you've got a very green thumb) and put them in your betta's tank? He'd love the cover and it would be great for the water quality. You could even do a riparium if you wanted to- the roots give bettas lots of space to play in/hide.


----------



## chloster (Aug 4, 2015)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> Um no? Start your own thread please I am dealing with enough of my own issues here people will not reply if it gets too complicated to follow.


Wow, rude much?


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

So anyway, I am sorry and if the forum allowed editing I would change it. 

I tested using my 5-in-1 and I got 0 nitrate - 0 nitrite - 75/soft water - 0 alkalinity - 7.2/neutral pH so maybe after more water changes I have flushed out the nitrate? I tested my tap water and I got an ideal/safe yellow reading which is hard to say if there is ammonia in my tap water...however maybe the vile is contaminated? I don't understand why my ammonia test kit came with a vile to use the strip in and my 5-in-1 did not and says dip directly in the tank? Is it the reacting chemicals used to activate the ammonia test they don't want in the tank?

I am going to put him back and see how he reacts now, maybe he does not like the bacteria blend or its the tapes adhesives/ceramic pot I used. If he is acting funny tonight I am removing that pot entirely and seeing if that is a factor.


----------



## jrtague (Oct 2, 2015)

My betta loves resting on the suction cup between the heater and the glass of the aquarium, even though he has a betta hammock (which he ignores) and several floating plants. It used to stress me out, but now it sounds like normal behavior to me.

Have you looked at this liquid test kit? http://www.amazon.com/API-Freshwater-Master-Test-Kit/dp/B000255NCI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1445537447&sr=8-1&keywords=aquarium+water+test+kit

It's the one I've seen recommended the most often and it's been working well for me so far (though I'm fairly new to all of this too). I think Amazon has the best price for it. They've also got a good selection of silk plants.

Best of luck with your little guy! I admire your commitment to giving him a good life


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks! That is the test kit I am ordering 

I dont even really like fish but I am learning this just to help him, and now I am loosing sleep lol. 

I acclimated him back into his tank and changed another 2 gallons, he seems to be drifting toward the same habit already he just likes resting at the surface I guess, he is just deathly looking when he does lol. For safe measures I have already removed that pot and I put a plastic solo cup in its place on its side for now because I know that is safe. Those kinds of toxins are something I can not detect with a test kit, I will monitor his behavior after work tonight and check up with you guys (and gals) thank you all again!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Okay, folks, it's time for some of you to reread Betta Fish and Betta Fish Care rules. Most notably the second one:

*2) Let the moderators do the moderating*
_Do not comment on the inappropriateness of another member's post. If you think a member's post is against the rules or otherwise inappropriate, please report it to a moderator.

Further, please do not attempt to address issues with other members' behavior yourself. Members are very unlikely to change their behavior because of anything another member says to them, and attempts to confront other members typically only exacerbate an issue. Please leave it to the moderators to address other members' behavior. Because moderators have the ability to restrict members' access to the site, moderators can often get through to a member when other members can't. Please feel free to pm a moderator for help at any time._

And the first:
*1) Be nice. If you can't be nice, be civil. If you can't be civil, please don't post.*
_Even if you disagree with another member, you can express your opinion in a way that won't cause hard feelings. Please do so. 

If somebody doesn't follow this rule and is mean or insulting, please do not reply similarly, because that will only make matters worse. Instead, please report the post(s) in question and allow the Betta Fish Team to address the issue._

When we join Betta Fish and Betta Fish Care or www.tropicalfishkeeping.com (parent site for BF) we all indicate by checking a box that we have read and understand the rules. And don't forget: Hit that button and report unacceptable posts/behavior as described in those rules.

Thank you.

BettaFish.com Rules

FWIW: The OP did say "please."


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

Sorry, I will get along I promise


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> Sorry, I will get along I promise


Thank you. That's all any of us can strive to do.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ok sorry but if I'm gonna get a warning for trying to help people be more polite to others and have to sit and watch someone who was rude to begin with act victim then I'm leaving the forum.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

BettaStarter24 said:


> Ok sorry but if I'm gonna get a warning for trying to help people be more polite to others and have to sit and watch someone who was rude to begin with act victim then I'm leaving the forum.


Peace out :thumbsup:


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

PinkFloydEffect said:


> Peace out :thumbsup:


If I may say one more thing. Stating it as "would you please make your own thread as it states in the rules I would appreciate it" isntead of "um. no?" That would go a lot better.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect (Oct 2, 2015)

Can I ask how you react to someone who is rude? Do you suck up or do you dish back? (hi-jacking is rude) I could have worded it better at 4am coming here for replies to my questions (and they went replies at all) but it did not happen that way, boo hoo, I am sorry and if thats not good enough than bye.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Thread is being closed .


----------

